

Ask HN: How to reach out to hackers and CS students in India and Brazil? - tzgur8

Building a new product for hackers &amp; CS students and need beta testers.<p>We got some US users. However, we also want to see how users from other large non-US hacker communities, such as India and Brazil, interact with the product.
Any idea or info about online communities, forums, Facebook groups etc will help.<p>Thank you!
======
starlord
One good way to start would be to add the url/details in this post as well.
Next, as suggested in other comments Reddit is nice, then Quora is also big
hangout for many of your target audience (at least in India). Would probably
need more details on the product to suggest anything more specific. If you are
willing to spend some money, make a fb page and get some fb ads with product
details, beta tester incentives and target to specific
universities/colleges/companies perhaps...

------
lnk2w
You can try to reach the usergroups we have here. Like
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ruby-
sp](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ruby-sp) is the official group of
Ruby Developers in São Paulo. You can also look for public universities, here
in Brazil they have the best courses of CS and IT related in the country.

------
akshat_h
Post the link here as well. Some students from India/Brazil and other
countries would be reading hackernews as well and can spread the word. As
others have suggested, try posting in reddit groups as well.

------
maha_funk
Sites like this work fine. Also a post to /r/programming or /r/India /r/Brazil
would work.

Btw, what is your product ?

------
nautical
Indian Myself : HN , Product Hunt , Quora are 3 imp places . hasjob.co is
another platform check out if it fits your need .

------
rapphil
You could look for top universities in Brazil and India in google, and then
look for Facebook and Linkedin communities among those universities. After
that you can post a message in those communities looking for beta testers.

------
arkj
you can ask here on this HN clone
<[http://hackerstreet.in>](http://hackerstreet.in>) too

------
pramodliv1
Quora is popular among Indian CS students.

~~~
tzgur8
Thanks! That sounds good, but what should I ask besides putting the site and
pitch it?

------
nphyte
look up universities that offer cs there , and then find fb groups of those
universities using fb graph search

------
amjd
Reddit is a good place as already suggested by someone.

Also, I'm an Indian CS student. PM me if I can help.

------
vishalzone2002
how and where did you get your US users? I wonder why would that channel not
work for other hacker/cs people. programmer is a community of its own powered
by internet so i would guess they would all use the same channel?. like stack
overflow, etc.

------
rajdroid
I think HN is good but everybody doesn't use it at least in North India.

------
motyar
Why dont just ask them here.. Many of them are on HN.

------
bra-ket
elance, freelancer etc. hire them as beta testers.

